# A story about PP's



## Larry (Dec 2, 2010)

Today I spoke to the owner of a very good snare company in the US. I originally called him to offer mys assistance with ingredients for his bait making. He called me back and as we spoke I started reminiscing between yesterdays trappers and today's trappers. (Yesterday, meaning 50 years ago but not mountain men per say. )

I asked him about modern day traps as I am really ignorant. Understand I have many traps, some with me, some at the farm, some attached to stakes and left for next season, some in other states, others at my home. Most of them have been with me for my life. Many carry the name of Blake and Lamb, New-house and some Oneida before they became Wood Stream Victor. Yes I have added a few over the years but I won't say the name. American Made older Traps to me are no different than a good gun. You take care of them and your children's, great grand children will use them. So being ignorant with all of these Trap Brand imports I wanted to inquire from a man who has many brands at his disposal his thoughts.

Somehow I drifted to raccoon trapping. I stated to him, DP traps are nothing knew. We made our own for use in barns where we could not place steel jawed traps because of cats and dogs living there also.

I explained all we did was take a piece of 11/2" conduit or pipe. Drill holes at an angle and put in 3 -4, 6 penny nails. We looked down the other end and then trimmed the nails to length leaving a 3/4 inch opening or so. We would then place a pipe clamp on the nail heads or weld them in place to secure them.

Atop the nails we put in cat-food, dog food or even table scraps. BTW, raccoons love pork chop bones! The whole thing was then hung 6-8 inches above the hay bails. The raccoons came along, put a paw into grab it make a fist and the nails stopped them from pulling back. Works like a Chinese finger trap, except nails are used.

The way I figure it there are just a few difference's between Modern DP traps and our Tube/Nail traps. We never released the trigger after the catch. We just dispatched the raccoon, cut off the paw, tipped it over and dumped it, and added some more bait and it was ready. It was the only time we were allowed to shoot the .22 short in the barn!

While the catch name of these devises today is DP which is short for " Dog Proof," they actually started in the 60's as PP's, or "Pet Proof"

PSSSSSTT...dont forget if you like this story, hit the "like" button as I am trying to reach 200 Likes before 2025. :smile:


----------



## Deadshotjonny (Jan 20, 2013)

Like! Lol


----------



## C2C (Mar 17, 2012)

I dunno ..It's a toss up , used to like duckmaster comments , don't know about this Larry guy

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Yeah he seems kind of needy.


----------



## Larry (Dec 2, 2010)

Don and Cam... Ok Ok, TDM will return but if he does my PP goes with him.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Larry, didn't the hollow log with a hole drilled into it come first?


----------



## Larry (Dec 2, 2010)

Don't know Ed.

I guess for some poor farmer kids trappers it would.

Oh I forgot, we had to return the hose clamp every AM and put it back on the Farmhall H so we could do chores.

Was its still used to keep pets out or PP (Pet Proof)


----------



## C2C (Mar 17, 2012)

lol .. just giving you a rough time buddy. Question for you , Im getting ready for next year already and am thinking about a different staking system than I have been using . Have used rebar stakes 18" long and want to cut down on weight in my pack bag . How are disposable anchors compared to stakes for ease of use and durability ? I mean I can pound a rebar into frozen ground , can an earth anchor take that ? When I pull my snares in early Feb , the stakes are froze on bad , and quite often I just end up cutting extension cable off and having to make more stakes . Thinking maybe a disposable is the way to go .


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

azpredatorhunter said:


> Larry, didn't the hollow log with a hole drilled into it come first?


This wasnt me Larry, how old did you say you are ? lol


----------



## Larry (Dec 2, 2010)

Cam,

I create a new thread on snare stakes. That way I can blab some more.

Larry


----------

